# Record Litter size



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi there our girl just delivered 17 puppies, and was wondering what is the record for Goldens ?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have no idea, but your poor girl must be exhausted! Congrats!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I know that Pebwin Goldens had 16 puppies some years ago. Are you a breeder, too?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW- 17 is many, many puppies! Hope your bitch as tons of milk and patience! A breeder close to here (Rainyday) had a litter of 16, and it made the paper. The breeder took several weeks off from work to make sure the puppies were fed in shifts. May we see a picture?!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy cow!! That is a LOT of puppies! Hope the mummy is okay. I guess a litter that size means a lot of work for you - making sure everyone gets a chance to feed. Do you have previous experience with litters?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

That may be a record for Golden Retrievers. The most I can find on record for a Golden is 16. How are all the whelps doing? Did they all survive? 

In 2007 when Natasha was expecting puppies I tried to research this with no success as far as the *largest* Golden Retriever *litter* on record. 

But the all time record seems to be held by 3 different breeds -- Great Dane, St Bernard, and Hound. Each one with 23 puppies that survived. 

In 2005 24 puppies were born to a Mastiff.. but 3 of the puppies did not survive so it did not qualify as the record.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

By the way... congratulations!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW we need piccies


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

Breeder, show dogs, own USA/Canadian champion show dogs and a professional groommer too...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow 17! Poor mama! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

*Picture now available*

Here you go, more pictures to follow !


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We need picssss!!! LOL Congratulations!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG how absolutely adorable!!! I'll have 2 please LOL


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aww they are so precious... Congratulations


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Holey Cow 17:uhoh: is it her first litter the picture is very sweet and to my very inexperienced eye they look healthy weights will you be hand feeding them to help mum out (sorry knowledge about breeding minimall) oh forgot Congratulations I see many sleepless night ahead.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are precious-how many boys and girls?

You and mom certainly have your work cut out for you, but CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

How adorable ------------- oooohhhh, I want one


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

What a large litter! The puppies are very cute, and I'm glad mom is okay. I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you that all 17 grow up to be healthy, strong puppies. I hope you have plenty of 5-hour energy shots in your fridge!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful and amazing!!! When our Max was stud to two litters they each were 12 pups and I thought that was alot!

Congrats!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How amazing is that! I can't imagine more fun than having 17 puppies around for 2 months. Wow, imagine when they can all run! :doh:

Congratulations! Please post pictures regularly so we can watch them grow up. And if possible include some puppy breath. :smooch:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! I hope they all continue to stay healthy and that they all find wonderful homes too! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

omg 17!!!!!!! i had no idea bitches could give birth to so many puppies! well done! keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

*Healthy*

There are 11 boys and 6 girls, they were born Sept 1 by C section as mom's girth was 40" and was not due untill today.
So far all healthy, and LOT of bottle feeding.
Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow they look gorgeous 
poor mom, I bet she feels loads better now she has lost the weight of all of those cuties


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are all so adorable.. I don't envy you those sleepless nights you are experiencing right now!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you know ahead of time there would be this many or was it a surprise?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new puppies!! Who is the sire and dam?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! Congrats! I've never heard of a litter that large, I thought 16 was the biggest - I remember reading about a litter of 16 in the news. Keep us updated with pictures of the babies!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! All that puppy poo at five weeks - but then I think of all that puppy breath and kisses Mmmm!

How much did the babies weigh?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! I think you should contact your local news outlets, unless you want to remain private of course.
They are adorable and I got tripped up trying to count them all in the photo you provided. 
I'm sure you are exhausted but please update us with pics and news about pups and mom when you can.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! And good luck to you and to Mom!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh so cute - I just want to crawl in with them and cuddle. Congratulations to you and Mommy. Darby is from a very large litter and he was delivered via C-section too. His Mom, Scully now lives with my MIL and she is not to fond of puppies (wonder why ).

I am happy your up in Canada or I may need to take a couple of those cuties off your hands.  Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, 17 !! That's a lot of puppies. Congratulations!! They all look beautiful. I hope you continue to post more pictures!


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

we had no idea before hand on the size of litter, can you say suprized !!!
*(Sire) *
*Can CH Plantanoro Bekm Werz Socr Shuz (Beckham) *
*(Dam) *
*Gold-Rush Snyder's Enchanted (Giselle)*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, that is WAY too much cuteness!! Can you imagine what that's going to look like when they're about 4-5 weeks old? Please keep sharing pics!! 

They certainly do all look good size (by my massively untrained eyes). Everyone healthy?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

A friend had 15 in March. She was exhausted, trying to supplement them all.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh wow, that pic is so cute. A big hug to momma golden - that's gotta be a lot of work.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Soooo many babies!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is awesome. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, I would be interested to know if this is a record number too... good luck with the babies, you're going to be very busy the next few weeks...!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

How can you be a breeder and have no idea how many puppies to antipate? Isn't it normal to have x-rays done before delivery? Especially with her being so enormous. Ah, wait you said c-section was done, perhaps that's the reason you decided to forego the pre-whelp x-rays.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Awwwww....those puppies look so precious. You must have had to use some imagination to get all of the different ribbon colors...LOL! I sure hope you will keep posting pictures as they grow. I'll take 3 boys, please! :


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just stunned thinking of trying to keep up with 17. Wow. Congratulations


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations. I hope you've got some extra hands to help out!


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

How beautifully amazing!!! I hope mum is doing well, would be nice to see a pic of the lovely lady in question - mind you i wouldnt want my pic taking after 1 baby never mind 17 lol. The pups look great, the one under the blanket looks smaller than the rest, hope they all thrive A video diary would be fab! Hope you survive all the work ahead lol I cant imagine how brilliant (and maybe a little overwhelming) it will be when the rough and tumble starts:yipee:


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

there is no way you can handle all of those by yourself. my suggestion would be to throw one of those quties my way and let me try  just kidding,,no im not.well only if you want to. good luck with those monstersl


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

digold said:


> Here you go, more pictures to follow !


WOW! I cannot believe how many pint-sized goldies are in this litter. When they are 6 weeks, it is going to be like summer camp for puppies and they are going to party!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratulations for the pups. I certainly don't envy you for being sleep deprived. Fingers crossed for them and the dam  




Bob-N-Tash said:


> How can you be a breeder and have no idea how many puppies to antipate? Isn't it normal to have x-rays done before delivery? Especially with her being so enormous. Ah, wait you said c-section was done, perhaps that's the reason you decided to forego the pre-whelp x-rays.


Ultrasound (not x-rays) is not always accurate. A friend of mine was told by the vet her bitch is with 4-5 pups maximum, and she had 11! She kept telling me she's too big for 4-5 pups...And when I saw photos I realized she was so right.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulation on puppies!!They are adorable!!!Wishing you a lot of Patience.Keep pictures coming!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

wow. I hope mom is doing ok, look at all of them - - hope they continue to do well and your able to get some sleep.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So many puppies! makes you just want to sit in the middle of them all, when they are like 6 weeks old. What fun! What work....yikes!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Omg what cuties!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. That's a lot of puppies.

Has Giselle had clearances other than the elbows listed on OFA? 











_We will never forget you, Jag._​


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I would be exhausted in your shoes but what a slice of heaven you have. 17 golden puppies, I want to live in your house!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

diana_D said:


> Congratulations for the pups. I certainly don't envy you for being sleep deprived. Fingers crossed for them and the dam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
True neither is always accurate. I presume that inaccuracy is sometimes that is due to the skill of the person reading the images and sometimes because the puppies are positioned so that some can be 'invisible. 

I'm pretty sure that what we had done were x-rays not ultra sound (but I could be incorrect). 

I'm also curious, was this a natural breeding or AI?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Where are the puppies, in the photo, i have never seen this before.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow 17 puppies - that is amazing. They are adorable. I'm sure they're going to be so much fun but so much work!


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

When I was 12 we adopted a lab who we didn't know was pregnant. She had 13 puppies a few weeks later! I didn't realize that wasn't a normal size litter..lol.
I guess back then they didn't spay before adoption.
Anyway..congrats and get ready to clean poop! lol..I still remember shoveling and cleaning forever after they were born.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Talk about cute! I'd love to crawl into a pen with them when their a bit older for cuddles and playtime  I cant wait to see more pictures and hear updates about them all! Congrats and wow lol, I never knew a dog could have that many puppies!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am curious to know what the range of birth weights were??


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

*weights*

they weighed from 300 to 500 grams, now a week later they have put on anywhere from 100 to 200 grams additional weight.
We have had to bottle feed them with goats milk to help out.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

You must be exhausted and poor Momma. When you get an opportunity please post a picture of the pup and Momma. I get my puppy fix here!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I could use kisses from 17 puppies right now....Post more pictures of those cute pups when you can.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhhh what cuties! I was worn out when Sunni had 13!!! I can't imagine 17!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a surprise!! I hope that you have lots of hands and help to keep up with these sweet babes. Have you split them into two or three teams to keep them all straight? I can't imagine how little you must get done besides cleaning, feeding, rinse & repeat!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow... I would have expected them to be smaller.... becuase that is between about 10 and 17 ounces if I remember correctly. How much did your bitch weigh before the section?? I just can't imagine that many babies! When I had 10 I bottle fed as well.... I would imagine you are are having to do a fair amount.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

17 puppies! Congratulations! 
That's almost like the Duggar family all at one ;-)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Still sorta wondering about Giselle's clearances...




WE WILL NEVER FORGET YOU, JAG​


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow! That is a lot of puppies. Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

Check out for more pics.
VIDEO: Labour of (puppy) love - Winnipeg Free Press


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

You must be exhausted!

They are adorable and Momma is looking good for her ordeal. Please keep posting updates, I can't wait to see them at 5 - 6 weeks when they are moving like crazy.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Yup you need your own TV show on TLC. Hmmm, what could we call it? Congrats, can't wait to see them as they grow up. If you could "bottle" that puppy breath you could have a tidy little sum.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! 17
Please post more pictures, they are stunning beautiful pups.
Wish I could live next door to help you out, that's a lot of labor of love.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I enjoyed that article, and the video! They all look wonderful, the puppies are so energetic. A whole lot of CUTE going on there :heartbeat


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Loved loved loved the video!!! OMG such cutenessssssssssss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

Praying Mom and babies are all doing well-that poor Mom must be exhausted, and you, too!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

digold said:


> Check out for more pics.
> VIDEO: Labour of (puppy) love - Winnipeg Free Press



Thanks for sharing that, I loved the video and them all squirming around!!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

That video is amazing. Thanks so much for sharing. I can't imagine the work you and mom are going through but oh how fun too. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a beautiful family! What a lot of work ahead of you...please keep posting pics. Then we can all get our puppy fix.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

we just had five aand I am getting no sleep- congrats


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

Way too cute!! I wish I could come see them running around the house at 5 weeks, they are going to be sooo much fun.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, so is mom-she looks great. 

Thanks for the update, looking forward to more.


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

CTV link
Top Picks : Puppy love


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

They all just look so wonderful, such a pleasure to watch them. And you look good too!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Absolutely adorable pups and video and Mum looks amazing and very content thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

People in my small town are talking about this!! Congrats


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good lord....are they adorable.....mommy is very pretty!!!


----------



## Sharkfood (Jun 20, 2010)

Saw this on Global news last night, as soon as the reporter starting talking about it I knew it was the one from here. Beautiful puppies!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Loved the news video. The mum is beautiful would be good to see the Sire. Looking forward to more pics as they grow.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a massive bunch of cuties! Congratulations.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Lestorm said:


> Loved the news video. The mum is beautiful would be good to see the Sire. Looking forward to more pics as they grow.


Can you imagine Poppy having 17 Babies?


----------



## digold (Sep 4, 2010)

Both the Sire and Dames eyes and heart cleared !!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

digold said:


> Both the Sire and Dames eyes and heart cleared !!!!!


That is awesome!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We want more pictures!! =)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

digold said:


> Both the Sire and Dames eyes and heart cleared !!!!!


How exciting, but am I to understand that they _just _cleared? The breeding made before the clearances were done? What if they hadn't?


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you by chance remember how soon and how fast she started expanding while pregnant? My 5 wk 4 day pregnant female now has a 30.5 in girth. She was not a heavy dog before her pregnancy, she was only 65#. After reading your story I am starting to worry a bit. Thanks


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> Can you imagine Poppy having 17 Babies?


omg no! :no::no::no: I found it hard enough to help her raise ten...i think I would have to go on a very long holiday :::


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Heavens! 17! Glad Mum and pups are doing well.

I am with everyone who would LOVE to be there to visit with them all in a few weeks! Suddenly, reading this, all I want for Christmas is to sit in the middle of them and play and cuddle for a couple of hours.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Any updated pics


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

i will take 2 girls and one boy they r so cute momma is beauitful


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh My Goodness... that picture of the 17 pups is absolutely priceless.. and Mum looks so well on the video .

Looking forward to seeing more pics of them all.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I tried to send a private message but do not have enough post yet. I have a 7 wk, 1 day pregnant 2 yr old female. She was 65 # prenatal and is now 80#. After reading your post I became concerned that she may have a very large litter like your girl. We brought her in Sat, she was 6 wk 6 days and she had a x-ray. She has so many pups that the vet stopped counting at 10. We have a copy of the x-ray and we are counting around 14 / 15 skulls but with the fluid and clarity we are having trouble counting and worry many are still hidden. Her girth is now 36 inches and she is having trouble gaining weight and eating because she is lacking room for the food. What did you feed your female? My vet hasn't really been very helpful. Why did your vet preform the c-section? was it because of her size alone? Was there an x-ray? Should I be concerned in your opinion? I would like to avoid surgery but if it is in her best intrest I need look into it. Thanks


----------



## HAELO (Oct 11, 2010)

are you guys selling any of the pups??


----------

